# Cannot set LC_* variables



## fred974 (Jun 20, 2016)

Hi,

When I set the lines bellow in my /home/username/.login_config

```
me:\
  :charset=UTF-8:\
  :lang=en_GB.UTF-8:\
  #:setenv=LC_COLLATE=C:
  :setenv=LC_COLLATE=en_GB.UTF-8:\
```
 I can get the expected output `% locale`

```
LANG=en_GB.UTF-8
LC_CTYPE="en_GB.UTF-8"
LC_COLLATE=C
LC_TIME="en_GB.UTF-8"
LC_NUMERIC="en_GB.UTF-8"
LC_MONETARY="en_GB.UTF-8"
LC_MESSAGES="en_GB.UTF-8"
LC_ALL=
```
When I set the exact setting insite my sysutils/iocage jails, the ouput of `% locale` is all wrong..

```
LANG=
LC_CTYPE="C"
LC_COLLATE="C"
LC_TIME="C"
LC_NUMERIC="C"
LC_MONETARY="C"
LC_MESSAGES="C"
LC_ALL=
```
Could anyone help me understand the issue.

Thank you


----------



## kpa (Jun 20, 2016)

Locale settings are not carried over from the environment to jails when they are started, you have to set them again in the jail's /etc/login.conf if you wish to modify them.


----------



## fred974 (Jun 20, 2016)

kpa , the /etc/login.conf that I edited is from the jail

```
/iocage/jails/<bignumber>/root/home/webadmin/.login_conf
```


----------

